# My Sweet Midget Pickle Shooter From Pawpawsailor



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I received my pickle shooter yesterday. When I arrived home from work, I saw a nice box waiting for me in the mailbox. I opened it right away and this was inside:


































































This little guy is awesome. Fits perfectly in that pouch. I brought it with me to work today fits perfectly in my pocket and shoots steel balls through computer boxes without a problem.(Without the computer inside of course). If your in the market for a slingshot like this, get it while you can.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind review! Enjoy your Sweet Midget!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*It's beautiful, functional and I love the SMPS. *


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very very cool little PF.
Philly


----------

